# Windows 8 x64 laptop started acting REALLY strange. Help!



## AprilHead (Sep 7, 2013)

So, my laptop (asus s56c) started acting really really strange. It has windows 8 x64 OS. It just went crazy. For example, all my usb ports stopped working with my mouse, keyboard or any other device I try. I've suspected that it could be a case of pc viruses, tried to scan pc with free version of AVG 2013 internet security, however it also acted strange. I decided to remove it and install a kaspersky 2013 anti-vir that I had, and it just didn't install. It just kept at 'Installation is almost complete' for like 1 hour. I restarted pc, but restars always started taking for 7 minutes ending up with a BSOD (DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE). I decided to reinstall windows to windows 7, but my DVD drive also refused to read anything. What the hell is happening guys?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

I beleive this is a fairly common issue which may have been complicated by Antivirus software conflicts. Most AV's these days have a dedicated removal tool and AVG is certainly no exception. Download tools and utilities | AVG Worldwide should have been used to make sure of proper removal before installation of Kaspersky which also has a removal tool if you want to remove it. Service articles

I would normally recommend Microsoft Security Essentials but in Windows 8 you already have it except that its been renamed Windows Defender. That should be adequate for your needs but its up to you.

I suspect your bsod is driver related. We can have a closer look if you post your minidumps.

Navigate to *C:/windows/minidump* where you should find some logs ending in *.dmp* leave them in their .dmp format but zip them together and attach them to your next post.


----------



## AprilHead (Sep 7, 2013)

Here is a dump file of pc. Others got erased somehow, but they seemed the same i think.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> install a kaspersky 2013..... it just didn't install.


Anti-Virus that will not install is an indication of virus infection. 
Due to Forum rules, we cannot comment or assist on virus removal here. Please click on the link in my signature for* Virus/Malware Help*, do those things and post in that section of the forum. 
If you want to install Windows 7 from the Disc, boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to *Boot Priorities* and move DVD rom drive to* First Boot Device* and put the Windows 7 DVD in and restart the computer. You should see the message *Press Any Key To Boot From CD/DVD. *


----------



## AprilHead (Sep 7, 2013)

Another dump file. For now the main problem is that pc restars for a long long time (about 5-7 minutes while the same 'restarting' message is on the screen) and then it ends up in a BSOD with the error mentioned above. It has always ended up like this all times. And also, the usb's arent working.


----------



## AprilHead (Sep 7, 2013)

From my point of view it seems like a virus is preventing me from doing anything that could clean it. I can't even restart my pc without a BSOD. What can I do to fix it? :/


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Windows 7 from the Disc, boot into *Setup* (Bios) go to *Boot Priorities* and move DVD rom drive to* First Boot Device* and put the Windows 7 DVD in and restart the computer. You should see the message *Press Any Key To Boot From CD/DVD. *


Boot off of the Windows DVD and choose *Repair Your Computer*. If that fails it will take you to the *RE *(Recovery Environment) here choose *Command Prompt *then type *chkdsk /R* and press enter. Check Disk will go through 5 stages.


----------



## AprilHead (Sep 7, 2013)

I


spunk.funk said:


> Boot off of the Windows DVD and choose *Repair Your Computer*. If that fails it will take you to the *RE *(Recovery Environment) here choose *Command Prompt *then type *chkdsk /R* and press enter. Check Disk will go through 5 stages.


I can't do anything you've mentioned above. Firstly, my windows were preinstalled when i bought the pc, so i don't have a disc. Secondly, my pc stopped reading discs. Also, the recovery environtment mode also doesnt work. Ends up in BSOD (driver_power_state_failure). Basicly, anything that would fix the pc ends up im a bsod.. seems like malware and idk what to do guys


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> i don't have a disc.....the recovery environtment mode also doesnt work


You can only reach the *RE* (Recovery Environment) by booting from a Windows disc or repair disc. so since you don't have a disc, you would not have been able to reach the RE to know if it works or not. You can download a recovery ISO image Here; Download a repair/ recovery cd for Windows 8, 7 and windows Vista and burn it to disc with *IMGBurn* in my signature. If your CD/DVD drive isn't working your can burn it to a USB Flash drive. using the Microsoft Tool : Microsoft Store
If you still can't boot then the RAM may be the problem.On another computer download the ISO image for *Memtest* in my signature and burn it using *IMGBurn*. 
Or the Memtest USB installer Test if your system is capable of booting from a USB Device | USB Pen Drive Linux
To boot from USB, you must boot into* Setup* (Bios) to Boot Priority and make USB the *First Boot Device. *


----------

